# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Këngë greke

## Black_Mamba

Me vjen teper inat kur shoh dhe degjoj se ne Ekranet tona sidomos ne programet ne gjuhen shqipe degjojsh apo shohish kenge nga gjuhet e gjak piresve kundershtareve te shqiptareve me shekuj shmb Greqisht,kete gje une spo e kuptoj kush jemi na qe te mbahemi me kenget e tyre apo kush jan ata qe ne tua leshojm kenget atyre majmunave a pak kemi kenge ne gjuhen shqipe ok edhe pse leshon edhe anglisht nuk jam kunder por greqisht kjo eshte ofendim per tere shqiptaret.

Une ne kete hasa sot dmth me sakt 22.07.2010 ora 17:50,po ndoshta edhe here tjera My Music e bene kete po kjo eshte hera e pare qe degjoj une dhe sme pelqeu hiq aspak kjo.


Ndoshta dikush mund tme gjykoje pse e hapa kete teme,por sa me shum qe te rrim heshtur aq me shum do te leshojn keta ne gjuhen e atyre greko maskarave qe i urrej pa mas,ndoshta ndonje dite do te fillojn edhe ne gjuhen sllave te leshojn turp per ta.


Haroni shpejt te kaluaren ooooooj shqipe,me duket ndonjeher shqiperia e pergjysmuar e atyre kufijeve artificial qe i ka eshte bere greke me falni ashtu ndonjeher e shoh me syrin kritik.TURPPPPPPPPP

----------


## kastrati60

e mbeshtes mendimin tuaj plotesisht sepse ngapak vet e kemi si deshire do thoja qe ta asimilojm vetevehten,suksese

----------


## trestenik

fajtor jemi ne , se folklorin ton e poshtersojmi e te grekve e qmojmi ...kjo eshte pa logjika e jon se grekt jan teper nacionalista ndaj neve , e ne sjemi nacionalista ndaj tyre hiq.

----------


## Ksanthi

Ke vajtur ndonjehere ne Omonia ( ne Athine ) , ne Pire ne tregun me te madh te greqise kercasin kenget shqipe  vendce .Mos u merrni me budalleqe .Nuk mund te detyrosh dike dhe jo me teper nje pjese te majme te popullsise se cfare  muzike do degjoje .KJO ESHTE INJORANCE.

----------


## cool_shqype

> Ke vajtur ndonjehere ne Omonia ( ne Athine ) , ne Pire ne tregun me te madh te greqise kercasin kenget shqipe  vendce .Mos u merrni me budalleqe .Nuk mund te detyrosh dike dhe jo me teper nje pjese te majme te popullsise se cfare  muzike do degjoje .KJO ESHTE INJORANCE.


po sigurisht qe ne tregun e Pireut dhe te Monastirakit mund te degjohet edhe ndonje kendge ne shqip POR ESHTE THJESHTE PER QELLIM SHITJEJE te kasatave ose cd-ve pirateske...............Pre ju shum mire e dini qellimin e vertete te venies ne TREGUN EVGJIT TE PIREUT TE DISA "MELODIVE NE SHQIP" POR IDEJA E NISMETARIT TE TEMES ESHTE TJETER......
A KE DEGJUAR NE NDONJE STACION TV OSE RADIOJE TE ATHINES OSE GJETKE TE NDONJE KENGE SHQIP TE SHQIPERISE?????? PERSONALISHT NE ERT me 96(kanal shteteror i GR) pata pare nje ansambel folklorik te Evias dhe 1 kenge ishte ne Shqip (arvanitshe) dhe nje here ne 98 ne radio SKY u afirmua nje cd me kenge arvanitase "TRIANDAFILA TOU VRAHU" trendafilat e shkembit DHE I ZHDUKEN E KURRE KURRE ME SKA PATUR GABIME TE TILLA NE MEDIA....
PATJETER QE NE DEMOKRACI C'DONJERI MUND TE DEGJOJE C'TI DOJE E BARDHA ZEMER, PO TE HARROSH E ME KEQ, ME VETEDIJE TE TRNSFORMOHESH DHE SHPERFYTYROHESH SI NGA ANA E VETEDIJES DHE PERKATESISE ETNIKE ASHTU EDHE NGA ANA E EDUKIMIT MORALO SHPIRTEROR, AJO QUHET KAFSHERI THE INJORANCE BARBARE. 
KUR TI NUK DO DHE RESPEKTON VETEN TENDE SI DO TE DOJE THE RESPEKTOJE TJETRI......ATA NA IMPONIJNE KULTUREN E TYRE KETU E 1000 VJET DHE DISA MAJMUNE KANE QENE DHE DO TE JENE PRE E TYRE (I SHEH KUDO) DUKE HARRUAR KULTUREN TONE ATO KENGE E VALLE TE GURRES SONE QE JANE AQ TE VACANTA DHE NA JAPIN NJE VLERE QENESORE KULTURORE, INDIVIDUALITET ARTISTIK, THELLESI DHE VOLUM HISTORIK QE NUK MUND TE KRAHASOHET ME TE GREKEVE OSE KUJDO TJETER

----------


## prenceedi

> A KE DEGJUAR NE NDONJE STACION TV OSE RADIOJE TE ATHINES OSE GJETKE TE NDONJE KENGE SHQIP TE SHQIPERISE?????? PERSONALISHT NE ERT me 96(kanal shteteror i GR) pata pare nje ansambel folklorik te Evias dhe 1 kenge ishte ne Shqip (arvanitshe) dhe nje here ne 98 ne radio SKY u afirmua nje cd me kenge arvanitase "TRIANDAFILA TOU VRAHU" trendafilat e shkembit DHE I ZHDUKEN E KURRE KURRE ME SKA PATUR GABIME TE TILLA NE MEDIA....
> PATJETER QE NE DEMOKRACI C'DONJERI MUND TE DEGJOJE C'TI DOJE E BARDHA ZEMER, PO TE HARROSH E ME KEQ, ME VETEDIJE TE TRNSFORMOHESH DHE SHPERFYTYROHESH SI NGA ANA E VETEDIJES DHE PERKATESISE ETNIKE ASHTU EDHE NGA ANA E EDUKIMIT MORALO SHPIRTEROR, AJO QUHET KAFSHERI THE INJORANCE BARBARE.


Dhane edhe vjet nje kenge te Shpat Kasapit i ftuar tek ANT1....... :rrotullo syte: 
Por mbi te gjitha qendron ky problem qe ngrihet ketu.
Duhet tu pergjigjemi me te njejten monedhe grekerve.Nuk ka pse te tregohemi te qyteteruar ndaj tyre.

----------


## PINK

Une thashe se keni vene kenge greke ju. Ju po beni "propagande" kundra kengeve greke. 

Pastaj ato qe e degjojne, jetojne ne Greqi. Aty jetojne, ate muzike do degjojne. Ca ka ketu, per tu acaruar ju "atdhetaret"? Njerezit jane te lire te degjojne cfaredo lloj muzike qe u a kap veshi.

----------


## mia@

Nuk kemi nevoje te degjojme kenge Greke, turke, arabe, sllave se boll eshte kopjuar muzika e tyre nga pseudokengetaret  tane. Keta te vrasin me shume veshin.

----------


## ganimet

Xhaxhi thoshte ai qe degjo muziken ,i tako ati ymeti.Dervish shaqa,dava gjergji, me shpetuan ...kurre sperdor bojra flokesh ..ah harrova edhe kengen e Miliq Kerrstes shpesh e kom ndegju,dikur.

----------


## Ksanthi

> po sigurisht qe ne tregun e Pireut dhe te Monastirakit mund te degjohet edhe ndonje kendge ne shqip POR ESHTE THJESHTE PER QELLIM SHITJEJE te kasatave ose cd-ve pirateske...............Pre ju shum mire e dini qellimin e vertete te venies ne TREGUN EVGJIT TE PIREUT TE DISA "MELODIVE NE SHQIP" POR IDEJA E NISMETARIT TE TEMES ESHTE TJETER......
> A KE DEGJUAR NE NDONJE STACION TV OSE RADIOJE TE ATHINES OSE GJETKE TE NDONJE KENGE SHQIP TE SHQIPERISE?????? PERSONALISHT NE ERT me 96(kanal shteteror i GR) pata pare nje ansambel folklorik te Evias dhe 1 kenge ishte ne Shqip (arvanitshe) dhe nje here ne 98 ne radio SKY u afirmua nje cd me kenge arvanitase "TRIANDAFILA TOU VRAHU" trendafilat e shkembit DHE I ZHDUKEN E KURRE KURRE ME SKA PATUR GABIME TE TILLA NE MEDIA....
> PATJETER QE NE DEMOKRACI C'DONJERI MUND TE DEGJOJE C'TI DOJE E BARDHA ZEMER, PO TE HARROSH E ME KEQ, ME VETEDIJE TE TRNSFORMOHESH DHE SHPERFYTYROHESH SI NGA ANA E VETEDIJES DHE PERKATESISE ETNIKE ASHTU EDHE NGA ANA E EDUKIMIT MORALO SHPIRTEROR, AJO QUHET KAFSHERI THE INJORANCE BARBARE. 
> KUR TI NUK DO DHE RESPEKTON VETEN TENDE SI DO TE DOJE THE RESPEKTOJE TJETRI......ATA NA IMPONIJNE KULTUREN E TYRE KETU E 1000 VJET DHE DISA MAJMUNE KANE QENE DHE DO TE JENE PRE E TYRE (I SHEH KUDO) DUKE HARRUAR KULTUREN TONE ATO KENGE E VALLE TE GURRES SONE QE JANE AQ TE VACANTA DHE NA JAPIN NJE VLERE QENESORE KULTURORE, INDIVIDUALITET ARTISTIK, THELLESI DHE VOLUM HISTORIK QE NUK MUND TE KRAHASOHET ME TE GREKEVE OSE KUJDO TJETER


Zakonisht ne radio degjohen me shume hitet pra kenget  qe kerkohen me shume nga ata qe ndjekin radiot dhe ato qe shiten me shume .Une nuk kam pare ndonje kengetar shqiptar te beje reklame te cd te tij ne greqi .
Deri para pak kohesh ne kanalin grek ET3 kishte dhe edicion lajmesh ne shqip dhe filma shqiptare ka dhene .Radiot greke ne pergj vetem kenge amerikane japin dhe ndonje italiane .Sipas jush te ankohen dhe vendet e tjera?Mos harrojme se pjesa derrmuese e shq flasin greqisht  keshtu qe pse mos te jepen kenge greke?

----------


## Neteorm



----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

O mare e tu - Marinella & Giorgos Dalaras

----------


## sirena_adria

Stavros Salabasopoulos & Vikena Kamenica -  Synora I Agapi de Gnorizei

----------


## sirena_adria

Mario Frangoulis & Lara Fabian  -  All Alone Am I  / Min ton rotas ton ourano

----------


## Neteorm



----------

sirena_adria (15-04-2021)

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

Melisses  &  Helena Paparizou

----------


## sirena_adria

Stefania ft Petros Lakovidis

----------


## sirena_adria

https://www.forumishqiptar.com/threa...n-muzika-Greke

----------

